# Black & Decker JS660 Type 1 Jig saw



## JohnAjluni

for me as still a kid it works gret haha i am sure there is much better products out there!


----------



## ChunkyC

I have a B&D Jig Saw. Biggest POS on the planet. I hope yours treats you better than mine does.


----------



## wilterbeast

hahaha your gonna find out on here everyone has their opinion! lol. about 10 yrs ago my mother bought me a skilsaw jig saw, in my mind i figured what the hell it was nice she tried and when it wears our i'll go buy a nice bosch jig saw. after i about 10 yrs and i dont know how many thousand of cuts i've made with it its still going strong! i've used it to cut metal and all kinds of things. good luck with it i hope it works out for you.


----------



## JohnAjluni

for me not doing To many big things at the time it works great!


----------



## dbhost

Glad you like it!


----------



## JohnAjluni

Thanks for playing D-Fense wseand


----------



## b2rtch

If it does what JohnAjluni wants ,then it is all that matters what ever other people's opinion might be.
Any one can be negative with no reason. 
This is easy to do and it requires no brain to do it.


----------



## Gene01

John,
I hope your saw does everything you want it to, for as long as you need.


----------



## dbhost

I wish the OPs review was a bit more detailed. I presently have a Skil jig saw, and the sole is bent (I dropped it), and I can't get it quite straight again…. I am looking for a new jig saw, don't want to spend a ton of money on one as I don't get a lot of use out of one, but they are handy when you use them… I have had very hit or miss luck with B&D quality wise. For example my B&D plunge router is so bad and unsafe I wouldn't even wish it on my ex brother in law (B&D owes me an apology for this POS), but my B&D Firestorm miter saw is a nice saw for its type. (10" non slide compound miter saw) that just screams quality from top to bottom, front to back, and side to side. It even has a decent (not great) blade. I have had some B&D cordless stuff, screwdrivers and a cordless drill that were okay, and I like my B&D Ti coated twist drill bit set, and I have a B&D pressure washer that keeps the driveway and sidewalks from getting too nasty. I guess it's about 10 years old now…


----------



## superstretch

@dbhost - I have either the same saw or something very similar. When I bought my house a year ago, I needed something cheap and this was.. It also has some decent features and is very easy to handle. The vibration is slight and there's some good bulk to it. I've cut through solid core doors, 3/4" plywood, 3/8" plywood that was wet.. In each case, it flew through the cut, almost over-cutting sometimes because it went so fast. It doesn't bog down much, even on thick stock, and leaves a pretty decent cut. I wasn't expecting much from it, so I'm pretty surprised. Its not a tool I use often, but it gets the job done.

I'd go 4/5, just because I know something else out there would be better, but it does what I want and does it well. (Bought it for $29.99 on sale at Lowes)


----------



## Bertha

You guys are cracking me up. I bought this saw out of desperation when I was at my sister's house helping her hide some ductwork. I found it impossible to square the base to the blade, no matter how hard I tried. Didn't matter too much for the job, though. When i got it home, I elongated the points where the base attached to the saw & was able to square it but it didn't stay set very long. I guess it did what it was supposed to do, kind of. A jig saw is kind of a wasted tool on me, for what I do. It seems like either a bandsaw, a circular saw, a scrollsaw, a coping saw, or a reciprocating saw works better for any project I planned to use a jigsaw on. I wouldn't beat myself up too much if my jigsaw weren't perfect. Festool makes one, so someone must need a good one!


----------



## Brrman

Like Bertha, I find it impossible to keep my B&D square to the stock I am cutting. Half way through my cut I find the base has tilted - even though I have tightened the set screw as tight as it will go.

It's just a jigsaw, not a tool that one uses for fine work. I use it to cut stock down to just oversize, etc. I leave any finer work to the newer Bosch I have. But the B&D got me by in a pinch and I used it for several years before buying a better one. I think you'll do just fine with it, John.


----------



## CampD

Like any saw, its the blade that does the work!


----------



## superstretch

Like I said, I don't use it for many things.. I didn't have a problem with it staying square.. Always was tight when I checked. I used it to cut an opening for a cat door in an interior door (so the dog couldn't get in the closet to get at the litter box, food, etc) and then cutting out notches for beams in the plywood I put down for flooring in my shop. Maybe the model is terrible.. Maybe I got an anti-lemon. In either case, its worked perfectly for me.


----------



## 747DRVR

I had a similar B&D jigsaw that I could not get the blade square to the sole.The front of the sole was twisted one way and the back of the sole the other.I bought it to cut a hole for a pocketdoor lock in a door and there was at least a 1/4" difference from the upper part of the cut to the bottom.Had to use a chisel on one side to get the lock to fit.Ended up giving the tool to my FIL.Now if I buy an inferior tool I am quick to return it


----------



## JohnAjluni

I agree with you all you guys (mostly) it handels all my needs! maybe I should have put that in the reviw


----------



## wilterbeast

When i was just starting out i had the chance to work with a very skilled and talented furniture maker, when i asked him about buying tools he told me" buy the best tool you can afford, learn how to use it, and never let the quality of the tool dictate the quality of work" he took me in his house and asked me to look threw the intire house and see if i could find the first piece of furniture he ever made. As i walked threw his house i looked for imperfections in every joint in all his furniture and could not see anything that was not perfect. When he showed me the very first piece it was a slant front desk that he built for his girlfriend( now wife). Then he showed me picture that he took while building it and he built the whole think with a black and decker circular saw that was flipped upside down and set into a table! Then he told me" tools are made to make the job faster and less frustrating, your hands and brains make the project better


----------



## Bertha

Wilterbeast, I can share a similar story. I learned that a wealthy friend of my Mother's had taken up woodworking. He'd been circling the globe, attending classes, and had built a basement shop. I went to see this basement shop, expecting it to be lavish & his projects mediocre. I was surprised to find mostly handtools, some inexpensive powertools, and some extremely high quality work. I was immensely impressed.


----------



## superstretch

Yeah, I agree. Some of the above comments weren't very constructive to the conversation and really aren't a good impression for someone new to the site. If the tool didn't cut it for you (pun!) and you can afford something better, that's fine, but give the kid a break! The tool works well for him and it fit his budget. Isn't that really the bottom line when it comes to tools?


----------



## JohnAjluni

thats always what ive been taught superstretch!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

JohnAjluni, Don't ever fall for the festool mentality. A sure sign of a craftsmanship is making the most out of whatever tool you can afford and feel comfortable with. 
And besides most of the folks out here make frequent visits to harbor freight including myself and that's about as low as we can get ;-)
Thanks for adding to the review database.


----------



## JohnAjluni

Shesh all I did I'd post my opinion on a jig saw


----------



## wseand

Don't sweat it, it has nothing to do with your review.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

Hey, John, don't let it get you down. I had a second-hand Sears jigsaw (that probably sold for $20 new) that I used for probably fifteen years that just worked fine with a decent blade. When I got older, I started reading tool reviews and was able to afford a new Bosch (which was the darling of the jigsaws, according to most reviews). I gave the old one to my son-in-law, who was thrilled. The Bosch is a lot smoother and with a bit more precision than that cheapo I had for years, but also cost over $150. I don't think the Bosch was 10 times better. Like others have already stated here, your skill and attention to detail is a lot more important than the price of your tools.


----------



## Pawky

I think everyone that has posted here has some merit to what they have stated, though some may not have been said in the best or most pleasing way. Maybe I can rephrase some stuff a little bit that may help clear the waters.

When making a review, I think it is helpful to say a) how long you have owned the item and how long you have used it b) what are you using it for (rough cutting, quick home repair, fine detailed work, etc) c) How many other products of the same type you've owned.
(a) gives you an idea on durability, longevity of the item
(b) lets you know the angle the review is coming from
(c) Is this your first time owning this type of tool? If so, that's going to be different then someone who has owned 10 different 'item x' and has more to compare it to.

Possibly a (d): How much was it? If you paid $10 for it and I'm looking into buying it but can only find it for $100 that may make a big difference. It may be great for the $10, but not for the $100.

If everyone included that information in a review it would help a lot more give a clear idea where the review is coming from. Of course, the more detail you can give after that the better, does it cut smooth, little or a lot of dust, etc.

And as everyone else said, it's not the tool that makes a great project. Either way, take care everyone, remember to smile and take everything with the best intent and things will go much nicer.


----------



## Uamsclay

Maybe lumberjocks should have a "average Joe" section, I think I would fit in good there. Yes the review could have been more detailed, but yes it's a cheap jig saw that I might be interested in. I don't have hundreds of dollars hanging out in my wallet being bored. And no dinky project i have ever made has ever been perfectly level, straight, or aligned with mars. It's just a review.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I've never owned a B&D tool as far as I know of, or can think back to owning. But… I do have a B&D coffee maker that works really good. I've owned Mister Coffees out the cazoo, and didn't last "till the water got hot". We'd buy those cheap crappy things at Walmart (my wife would…not me), and they lasted about maybe 2 months, and go on the fritz…Where I live, our water is really hard on coffee makers. In nine years, we've had about 10-12. This last one I said "I'm buying", and got the B&D, which I paid a few more $$$ for than $19.95 for a Mister Coffee. $39.95, and it's lasted longer than any others. I've cleaned it 2 times with vinagar, and had it now for a year…...So I can't bad-mouth B&D at this point….. it's not a ww tool, but it's been the best coffee maker so far, and I drink 2-3 pots a day….If it'll hold up to doing that, it's ok…...so far..!!


----------



## superstretch

Hahah Rick.. seems to me that if its brewing your fuel, and that fuel lets you work, then that is a woodworking tool. Does Festool make one of those?


----------



## wseand

Dan that is what I told the wife when she asked why I needed a frige, nuker, and a coffee maker in my shop. Does kitchenaid make woodworking tool, the answer is now YES.


----------



## JohnAjluni

Ha try convincing my mom to put a coach and a mini fridge in my shop!!!..that will be the day


----------



## wseand

I got most of them free, so it wasn't a hard sell. I did have to buy my daughter a 40 inch flat screen to get her 26 inch for the shop. So I call that free. Most of the time I really just prefer some good music and tinkering with some wood.


----------



## wilterbeast

Superstrech i herd that festool is coming out with one next year but it doesn't cups it brews pimts and it cost 1700 dollars, but it makes great coffee!


----------



## wseand

Well it must be good if it costs 1700. Coffee always taste better if it cost more.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry about hijacking the thread talknig about coffee makers…..It's the only B&D I could think of that I own..

But I do wonder how the coffee would taste if made by Festool….And the cost per 3 lb. can…oh wait…not 3 lbs. anymore….33.9 ozs…..hhuumm…..just a little over 2 lbs…..ripped off again…...lol.


----------



## Magnum

Coffee?? Coffee? I heard a rumor that the *Coffee Lounge* Had Re-Opened!! Is this it? HEEEEEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWWW!!

What?? This is a what? Tool Review!!! POOP!!! Another disappointment for the day! Put my "Starched Underwear" on backwards and been walking in Circles all day!!

*Hey John*...if it works for you…BINGO!! You got what you want and need. If you "Starch" the blades once and a while, it will keep them *Stiffer!!* ;-}


----------



## DonnyD

i have this same jig saw and love it in my opinon it cuts as good as one that cost $100.00+ and one thing i never seen on a 100$ jig saw blade storage


----------

